# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I wanted to send you a poem, to show how much I care. To tell you I will always be yo

## raiazlan

I wanted to send you a poem, to show how much I care. To tell you I will always be your friend and that I will always be there.

You give me the inspiration, and the strength I need. You give me the hope for a great future and because of you I will succeed.

Thank you for your friendship and the times we have shared. I will never forget the laughter, the fun and how you cared.

I want to give you a hug, and let you know you're special to me . And thank you for being my friend for it means so much you see.

So wipe away any tears you might have, and put on that wonderful smile. Because I will always be with you walking every mile.

So even though I'm not with you except through on a computer or webtv. I'm so glad I found you and to let you know how special you are to me!

----------


## RAHEN

so beautiful message...its lovely...keep it up...:up;..Thanks 4 sharing..

----------


## villies

nice one 
thanks for it

----------

